
Windows Terminal Preview v0.3 Release - Alupis
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/windows-terminal-preview-v0-3-release/
======
ksaj
I find "The Terminal is now DRAGGABLE FROM ANYWHERE ON THE TITLE BAR!!!"
allcaps-excitment to be really discouraging.

The background animated gif is a nice touch, though. For me, it would be
totally in the way, but there is definitely a type of user that would totally
dig it.

